

Ask HN: So, Bitcoins - would you still buy them? - jagermo

I am fascinated by Bitcoins. I set up my wallet last year, but never bought them (yeah, I know. Idiot). But I am still fascinated by the whole concept and I'm thinking of buying one or two.
The only thing is - I have no experience in trading stocks and this rapid growth looks to me like some kind of bubble. So, HN, what do you think - is the growth somehow sustainable or will this thing burst? 
(edit, somehow only half of my entry was posted. Sorry for that.)
======
chrislas
As long as you have the funds to spare. Just don't invest anything you can't
afford to loose.

That's what I do. I agree, it's very fascinating to watch a digital currency
come into use.

I've bought two cell phones, and a video card using bitcoins. And I've hired a
developer for a day with bitcoins. So I see some value besides just investing
in them, which also was a bit more incentive.

~~~
jagermo
Yeah, I wanted buy them and then just see what I can do with it. It just looks
fun to have them and play with a digital currency.

------
gonepostal
This is my whole problem with Bitcoin. Too many people see it through an
"investment lens". Bitcoin is supposed to be a currency not an investment at
it's heart:

"Used as a medium of exchange for goods and services, currency is the basis
for trade."

People's perception coupled with the deflationary nature of Bitcoin makes me
not want to participate.

~~~
jagermo
I think I phrased myself wrong. For me it is not an investment (as in: Buy now
get rich), but more a experiment or plaything. I'm just not sure if I
shouldn't wait another month or to for the BTCs to get drop again. On the
other hand, they are just money, so if I have BTC worth 50 USD i should be
able to buy stuff worth 50 USD (using more or less BTCs). I just need to wrap
my mind around it.

------
dangrossman
If you were planning on buying $50 worth of BTC last year, you can buy $50
worth today. Don't think about buying "one or two". There's no benefit to
having whole numbers.

~~~
jagermo
Ah, good idea.

